# superfine scotch brite finishing pads



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Where can I buy these bad boys? Besides online. I believe they are the white ones. I can't use 0000 steel wool this time.

Need the pads. 

I tried Ace Hardware, Sherwin Williams, my local hardware store. Tomorrow I'm hitting Home Depot and Lowes. I'm really hoping they have them. Any body else buy them there before? 

Bri


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Try a rental store. I use white pads for my floor sander to pad my abrasive paper and they are white. They are thick. They will also have other colors for different grits of scotchbrite pads.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

You may also try places like Walmart, Kmart, and Sear. Look in both the sandpaper area and the cleaning section as well.


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok, thank guys, I hadn't thought about any of those places. Now I have plan of attack tomorrow. 

Thanks a bunch

Brian.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

BT,
I get em at woodcraft. You might also try a local auto paint supply store, the ones that mix the automotive paints and sell all the related supplies. If you are having trouble, just call one of the stores like woodcraft, rocklers, craft supplies. By the time you run around looking, it will probably show up in a couple of days.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

The white pads have no abrasive. You might consider the gray ones they are as fine as they come.

Jerry
span.jajahWrapper { font-size:1em; color:#B11196; text-decoration:underline; } a.jajahLink { color:#000000; text-decoration:none; } span.jajahInLink:hover { background-color:#B11196; }


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks again guys. I was under the impression the white ones were the finest grade but if you say grey then ok. I'll get the grey ones. 

0000 steel wool works good but I'm not using it on unfilled oak. I did that once. Never again. 

So the grey ones are the finest. Are they similiar to 0000 steel wool, yes?

Brian


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Did a quick search and came up with this chart for abrasiveness of scotchbrite.

http://academic.evergreen.edu/projects/biophysics/technotes/fabric/finish.pdf


----------



## Fox E (Nov 20, 2008)

This maybe a little late, but all automotive paint stores carry them.


----------



## Knot Home (Feb 14, 2008)

*Go with grey*



btyirin said:


> Thanks again guys. I was under the impression the white ones were the finest grade but if you say grey then ok. I'll get the grey ones.
> 
> 0000 steel wool works good but I'm not using it on unfilled oak. I did that once. Never again.
> 
> ...


The grey ones are the 0000 equivalent. I get them at Lowes in the paint isle. They work well between coats of poly (and probably other) finishes. The white ones are for polishing; they barely have any abrasive. I only use them on plastics and then only in rare circumstances.


----------

